# Welcome Avalanche Plows



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

*A REVOLUTION IN SALT/SAND SPREADING*

Avalanche® Introduces Innovative New Dump Box Salt/Sand Spreader 
Finally a way to make maximum use of your equipment, whatever the weather.

New for 2006 the Avalanche® Dump Box Spreader has arrived. This high quality product allows you to be flexible year round. It connects quickly to your dump body allowing you to spread salt or sand and disconnects just as quickly when you want to haul other material. Sliding through a coal door in the tailgate and locking with a single pin it couldn't be easier to turn your existing dump truck into a high volume spreader in a matter of minutes. There is no longer any reason to have expensive equipment sitting idle between snowfalls.

The Avalanche® Dump Box Spreader dramatically increases your productivity by allowing you to carry 35-40% more material than a V-box. Because it can be installed on the existing dump body you eliminate the need for costly truck conversions, saving thousands of dollars while actually increasing performance. 
Unlike V-box or tailgate spreaders the Avalanche® Dump Box Spreader has a low center of gravity so it will not unbalance your truck. This makes it by far the safest way to carry and spread large quantities of salt or sand, as well as the most time efficient. 
The Avalanche® Dump Box Spreader is a low maintenance unit. Pre-lubricated bearings and stainless steel components ensure lower total cost of ownership (TCO). 
Choose from Stainless or Carbon Steel models to fit any dump body. 
Learn more by visiting: www.avalanchespreaders.com or by calling 1-800- 232-6950.

About the company: 
Since 1991, Avalanche® has been a leading manufacturer of innovative, high quality snow & ice control products. Product lines include Dump Box Spreaders, Steel Trip Edge snow pushers, Fixed Rubber Edge snow pushers, GIANT box plows and Offset plows. The company maintains a partner network spanning Canada, USA, and Germany. Avalanche® is headquartered in Oakville, Ontario, Canada. 
Web site: www.avalancheplow.com Toll Free: 1-800-232-6950


----------

